# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Hidroelectrica >  Una empresa proyecta en Riba-roja una inversión hidroeléctrica de 2.100 millones de euros

## sergi1907

El proyecto prevé la construcción de un embalse artificial en la Fatarella que aprovecharía el desnivel para generar energía.

Una empresa privada, cuyo nombre no ha trascendido pero que no sería la eléctrica Endesa, proyecta en los municipios de Riba-roja d'Ebre y La Fatarella una inversión multimillonaria de 2.100 millones de euros.  Así lo confirmaron ayer los alcaldes de estos municipios en el Diario. 

 La inversión prevé convertir la central hidroeléctrica del embalse de Riba-roja d'Ebre, propiedad de la eléctrica Endesa, en una central hidrolèctrica reversible.  En el municipio de La Fatarella, ubicado en el altiplano de la Terra Alta, se construiría un embalse artificial que almacenaría el agua que la central hidrolèctrica bombear en horario nocturno, período durante el cual la electricidad tiene un menor coste. 

 Una central reversible, en general, consta de dos embalses situados a diferentes cotas y sus máquinas tienen la peculiaridad de poder funcionar indistintamente como turbinas y como bombas.  En los momentos en que el sistema eléctrico demanda más electricidad el agua del embalse superior se turbina en el embalse inferior generando electricidad. 

 Cuando la demanda de energía eléctrica es baja, el agua es bombeada al embalse superior.  De esta manera se consigue un almacenamiento de energía.  Además, este proceso permitiría aprovechar la actual potencial eólico-muy presente en esta área-, una energía que no se puede almacenar para bombear el agua al embalse superior. 

 El alcalde de Riba-roja d'Ebre, Antonio Suárez, confirmó ayer la existencia del proyecto pese a afirmar que se encuentra «en fase embrionaria, muy verde».  La millonaria inversión permitiría crear un sistema hidroeléctrico de aproximadamente 3.000 MW de potencia, una cifra infinitamente superior a los 232 MW de la actual central hidroeléctrica y equivalente a la potencia de tres reactores nucleares.  Su construcción supondría la creación de un número indeterminado, aunque a priori elevado, de puestos de trabajo. 

 En busca de consenso 

 Suárez espera que el proyecto se termine ejecutando pero se mostró prudente, sobre todo tras la decisión de Iberdrola de congelar un proyecto en el municipio de construcción de una central de ciclo combinado.  Así las cosas, Suárez anunció que trabajará para conseguir «un consenso político» del territorio.  «Ahora mismo, hay precaución y trabajar mucho para que esto sea una realidad». 

 A su vez, el alcalde de La Fatarella, Fermín Ruana, admitió que ayer en el Diario que conoce a grandes rasgos el proyecto pero no sus detalles.  «Aún no lo he visto ningún documento al respecto».  Ruana se consciente de que la inversión prevé un embalse artificial en el municipio, razón por la que se mantuvo a la expectativa de conocer «las repercusiones ambientales» de la inversión pese a admitir que, a priori, «puede generar beneficios a los dos pueblos» .

http://www.diaridetarragona.com/ebre...milions/deuros

----------


## perdiguera

Puede ser parecido a lo de la Muela de Cortes de Pallars, aunque dudo que si hay algo no esté Endesa.
Lo de 3.000 Mw me parece exagerado, para bajar 3.000 Mw hay que subir entre 3.900 y 4.500, una barbaridad.
Puede ser un globo sonda ante la negativa de Endesa a la central de ciclo combinado.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Interesante. Pero sólo me queda una duda:

¿3.000 MW? Me parece a mí que se les ha colado un 0 a la derecha... 3.000 MW son muchos megawatios, para esa potencia y teniendo en cuenta lo que se pretende hacer, habría que poner un montonazo de turbinas-bombas tremendas y además con una gama de caudales realmente terrorífica.

----------


## sergi1907

Si finalmente se construye podría hacer un seguimiento semanal de las obras :Big Grin:

----------

